

WEbook raises $5M more to crowdsource the novel - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/09/17/webook-raises-5m-more-to-crowdsource-the-novel/

======
danielrhodes
Probably a good investment. The Bible was the last crowd sourced book and it
was a huge bestseller.

